# I got a new dog!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I got a Cocker Spaniel! He is a puppy and he's so cute! I can't get pics AGAIN but I do not think I ever will (SIGH).We have not decided on a name but they are insisting on Jake even though I HATE that name! I want Walter. They are very unfair.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jun 4, 2013)

American or English? So jealous, I LOVE English Cockers, but the Americans are so cute in their puppy stage.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you! I think (or so we guess) he's a American. I have know idea as I don't really know what the American or English look like, all I know is I have one. I will try to find out!


----------

